# New Fence coming



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Just took some "Before" pictures of a fence I'm replacing. It's about 50 feet long.
I can't wait. In the beginning, I spent days putting up a nice rail fence with wire. It was perfect. I come home one day from my Daughter's and my husband had tore it down and put up stockade!!! I hate stockade and I was so mad that he took my perfect fence down, actually he just had nailed the stockade to it. So this is what happens. I still look at it and can't believe my fence was knocked down for this. I'll be picking up the new fencing today.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Now, why does it take 5 hours to hang one panel of fence? It's not rocket science. But to get the pickets and rails to stay together to hang took us about 4 hours. It would just not stay together. Then the brackets I ordered are not the right size. So I ended up using corner braces as brackets. I ordered 4 "fence" brackets to see how they fit. Hardware is very expensive and I am glad I've continued to salvage all my hardware because I usually end up using something from the past.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

When we moved into our current house several years ago, we had wooden board on board privacy fence going around the sides and back yard. It was falling apart and rotting, boards missing here and there. It was unacceptable especially since I was moving my chickens to our new back yard. We decided to replace the rotten fence with 6' tall vinyl privacy fence with an 8' long vinyl gate on one side of the yard so I get get my truck in the back yard. Last year I heightened the fence to 8' going across the back yard, but not the sides.
The only thing I have to do is pressure wash it once a year. I do it during the middle of the summer when it's hot...a nice cool splash and dash for me.
The vinyl fence was expensive but it'll last a very long time.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

That is one ugly fence, Seminolewind lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lol. It's always been ugly. I hate stockade. Makes me feel closed in. So it only took me 2 plus days to get one panel up. It's 4 x 8 sort of picket fence and I added 1 foot of cedar under each panel. I am so sore tonight I took some Aleve. I have 4 panels and one gate to go.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I need that fence to keep the geese from wandering the neighborhood.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I could use some ideas. This fence is assemble yourself. So I have a top and bottom 8 foot piece with slats that are like 1 inch by 3.5 in slats that go 2 inches into the slat spaces on both ends. Problem is that to get them in, the slats go in one at a time holding the top bar at angle and lowering the angle as you continue. 

I wonder if there's a trick to doing this. Seems the angle lets the beginning slats fall out of the angle as I continue along. It's time consuming to keep having to start over. Any suggestions?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I got a few put together. Patience and a few screws.
Today I figure I'll just dig the next post hole. We'll it took 2 hours to get the hole right and get the post in line with the others, level, and exactly 7' 11" between this and the last post. Then after this panel comes the gate. Then just 2 more to the end.

I called someone to see if they can remove 3 feet of gravel from the sides of the driveway and widen it with cement 4 feet on one side or whatever. It looks awful and then see if I need to replace my lawn. I think there are 3 different types of grass growing in blotches that are not compatable. I'd at least want the lawn all one type or shade.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Another special project: I installed a 4' wood fence yesterday morning on one side of our front yard. The other side has a 4' fence covered with confederate jasmine and legustrum bushes for privacy that I planted a few years ago. I'm doing the same thing on the other side of our yard.

I painted the 4x4 pressure treated posts 3 days ago and the 8' sections of fence day before yesterday.
The posts took 3 coats of primer and 2 coats of exterior paint. The fence took 2 coats of primer and 1 coat of exterior paint. 
I bought 9 confederate jasmine plants to grow on the fence and nine 3 gallon legustrum bushes. I was going to plant the jasmine today and the legustrum tomorrow and finish up my one week special project. It's not going to happen, too cold outside brrrr. Maybe next week.
Thanks Karen for the idea about installing fence lol!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm right behind you with fence,seems the geese won't stay in the yard and just walk over 4' netting I've got as fence to keep them in(bad geese!!!).I found 330' feet rolls and T-posts a lot cheaper at a large farm store than I've seen at major hardware stores,like half the price.I'd hate cutting the deer off from the property but I gotta keep the geese at home.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice job Jim! Did you find picket fence already assembled? I can only find d y i, and I'm not doing that again.

I'm waiting for a call back on the driveway work and lawn.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks Karen. The picket fence was already assembled in 8 feet sections. I bought 4 sections.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Tuesday at 9pm eastern on AXS- interview with Robert plant!

3 more hours today resetting a post 8 times to get it to line up. Now a gate and 2 more panels.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Tuesday at 9pm eastern on AXS- interview with Robert plant!
> 
> 3 more hours today resetting a post 8 times to get it to line up. Now a gate and 2 more panels.


Pics once your finished?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Of course! Within the last 2 days I feel somewhat discouraged after spending almost 5 hours getting one post in. Can't wait til this is over.
CQ, i'm with you. 330 ft of wire livestock fencing would be my favorite. I'm not sure about T posts? I would probably use the round fencing posts.
we had put up 440 feet of horse fencing 12 years ago but it has fallen apart in places. I think I have enough electric chicken fencing to replace it-maybe


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yesterday I went ahead and planted the confederate jasmine on the fence. Today I planted the legustrum. Special project completed.
Next up: Installing solar powered light/motion detector on one side of the house and one on the shed. Then installing a hitch on the riding mower.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ligustrum&fr is my favorite. In NY we called it Privet. My home town Center Moriches- because of the privet I could smell that area and know it with my eyes closed. The other place was Southhampton. No fences allowed, and lots of privet.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I contacted a cement person to widen driveway. I called a place to take care of the lawn. I remember in NY I was stuck with a horrible backyard -grass that was bare and light green. A year of care got me a beautiful barefoot walkin type lawn. So we'll do this. I remember I don't really want to be a slave to my lawn. We have 12,000 feet in the front. Too big for perfection.

You all are such enablers! I have seeds coming for lettuce, small eggplant, cilantro, cukes, sweet peppers, cherry tomatoes , scallions , ornamental grass, cosmos, .... I have some nice horse $hit compost nearby. I will love stuffing eggplant and peppers with a Turkish rice mixture. Yum! Of course I'll be growing lots of greens for the chickens! I can'T be left out this year while you all are planting. Does anyone start their seeds inside?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I think CQ starts seeds inside.
No more veggie gardens for me, too much time and work with all the projects I got going on around here, not to mention incoming chicks next month and fishing on my agenda. I'm going to buy ONE tomato plant and plant it in a large container. It'll be a Juliette tomato plant. If you recall, we literally got about 200 tomatoes off of it the year before last.

Karen, I use Milorganite on my lawns. It's ideal for our (and your's) environment. It makes the grass grow and green up nicely. The best things about it is that it doesnt burn the grass and there's no need to water the lawn after applying it, just wait for the next rain to take care of it. I usually spread it around before a t-storm hits, but if it misses us, no big deal. It wont hurt the grass.
https://www.milorganite.com/using-milorganite/why-use-milorganite


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Karen,get some geese,their poop is almost 100% nitrogen,good for the grass.And they'll keep it trimmed.I'd send some if I could.LOL I got chicken poop/straw "cooking" right now for my garden.I start my seeds,I'm doing tomatoes-3 kinds,tomatillas,egg plant and several kinds of peppers first week of April.Can't wait.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We start seeds inside too, will probably get started in a week. Tomatos, onions,peppers and then once its warm.enough bill will plant them all in the garden


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I lied yesterday(unintentional).I'm starting Brussels Sprouts next week and the tomatoes,peppers and eggplant next month.I already have the seeds and can't hardly wait.My fruit trees in the house are getting a lot of new growth and I'm ready for more.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I lied yesterday(unintentional).I'm starting Brussels Sprouts next week and the tomatoes,peppers and eggplant next month.My fruit trees in the house have a lot of new growth and I'm ready for more and Spring.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Karen, did you get your fence done? Pics?

I'm starting a forced unintentional project today regarding our privacy fence in our back yard. The neighbors behind us are leaving their elevated back porch flood lights on all night and the light shines over our fence onto my chicken coop. There are two vents on the coop that the light penetrates. But due to our windy cold temps, I've blocked off the vents with towels to block the wind, and the light. I dont want my hens up all night due to the light.
I understand why the neighbors are leaving the lights on, to deter break ins, theft etc...
I'm off to Lowe's this morning to get lumber to raise the height of the privacy fence to a total of 8 feet to block the light.
And I thought my special projects were finished.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's always something.I want one of Pres Trump's border walls put up around my property,that would take care of neighbors,sales people/Jehovah's Witnesses and keep the geese home.It would probably cost a whole lot more than the property is worth.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

GREAT IDEA CQ!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I went to Walmart and Lowe's this morning and loaded up on what I needed for the fence project.
While at Walmart in the paint section, I found the paint I needed. Glidden exterior combo primer/paint semi gloss white. It was about $22 per gallon and the shelf tag said "clearance." I bought 2 gallons along with the other supplies I needed and the total was about $35.
I was kind of in a daze, hadnt had my 2nd cup of coffee and as I walked out of the store I realized something wasnt right about the purchase (it was still dark outside.)
I studied the receipt for 10 minutes trying to figure out what was wrong. I observed that the cashier rang up only $5 for each gallon of paint. I assumed the cashier made a mistake and walked back into the store and told her that the paint was $22 per gallon on the shelf tag and not $5 per gallon. 
She stated that's what the cash register rang up after scanning the UPC label on the paint can and it was designated for clearance per the cash register.
Holy cow, what a deal, two gallons of quality paint for $10!
I went and put the paint out in the truck and went back inside the store to buy more of the same paint, but there was only one more gallon with the same UPC, I bought it...$5!

Here's pics of my progress this morning. I have to put a second coat on the posts and plywood, wait til they dry and then flip them over and paint the back side. They are pressure treated, the posts might need a third coat.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

wow, you sure are good at starting things. 

I'm still working on the fence. Nothing is as easy as you think it will be. or takes 10 times longer than you think it will. I had to stop for a few days because other things needed to get done.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> wow, you sure are good at starting things.
> 
> I'm still working on the fence. Nothing is as easy as you think it will be. or takes 10 times longer than you think it will. I had to stop for a few days because other things needed to get done.


You're right Karen, there's always some interruptions that gets in the way that eats up valuable time for the task at hand grrrr.
I try to do my best to get outside jobs done as fast as possible due to our weather. It usually works out. Other times....#%@&*^!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm going to do my best to get this "final" special project completed today. I want Friday off!
I'm very sore this morning and it didnt help that I fell off the ladder late yesterday afternoon, a slip off the last step...ker-plunk onto the ground...sore sore sore lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww. Sorry you'Re sore. Sore has prevented me from working on projects. But at least I got my coop clean and sprayed. Today I hope to get my seeds planted in indoor starters. 

The new new lawn service guy comes today.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, I certainly worked the soreness out of me today. I started at 7:30 am and finished at 4pm, only took a 20 minute break. I'm done with the back fence. Now I dont have to worry about the neighbors back porch light shining on my chickens at night.
Here's before and after pics.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Love the fence!!!Good job!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That is amazing!!! Great job Dawg!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks yall. It was hard work; first day painting, second day installing. It was worth it for my chickens and privacy too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Makes a good story too about how you had to save the girls from over-laying and stressing their systems.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Makes a good story too about how you had to save the girls from over-laying and stressing their systems.


Exactly.
I dont "burn my hens out" just for the sake of egg production. I like getting eggs for the long haul. I'm currently getting 2-3 eggs a day from my three 5 year old BR's. No complaints and they're good hens.

If I were to tell a non chicken keeping person that I just spent $200 or $300 on paint and lumber to prevent a light shining in on my chickens at night...they would think I'm absolutely NUTS!

Only another chicken keeper would understand.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There's quite a few things that we do that no one would understand or they'd think we were nuts. Gives me comfort watching that movie "chicken people" about 3 people that show chickens. Gosh, we could make a movie!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I took a break today and cleaned out my toolbox and sorted all my screws and bits and what not. 
I also bought a few ligustrum and an ornamental grass.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've set up the sprinklers watering the ligustrum and jasmine, no rain. Maybe get some tomorrow and Tuesday according to the guessers.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You guys in Fla are acting like it's spring........


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> You guys in Fla are acting like it's spring........


We're gonna get a reality check in about 3 or 4 days when it goes back down to freezing.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well CQ, living here is like having 3 seasons. I dread the freezing nights now because some of my plants had their leaves killed, I cut them down and they started regrowing. Only to lose their leaves again.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

View attachment 29300
BEFORE

View attachment 29189
View attachment 29190
[/QUOTE]

AFTER

View attachment 29300


Not done yet, I have 2 more panels to go.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow Karen, that looks great! What a difference!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice fence.Is it vinyl?I like how it's staggered.Looks good!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks! Yes it's vinyl. And has cedar under it. If OR When I do the other side of the house, I'll hire someone. These jobs are getting too much for me.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Do you plan on putting anything in the gaps between the cedar and ground?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's wired in. Unless I come up with a special design, it will be okay to stay that way. And on the other side of the gate it will all be on the same level.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Is your house stucco?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Well,you put vinyl up so no painting or wood rot.Once it's all up,no more worry or work.Excellent choice.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Is your house stucco?


I guess it's stucco on concrete block. Like most of the houses here.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Well,you put vinyl up so no painting or wood rot.Once it's all up,no more worry or work.Excellent choice.


This place is rot city. The big box stores-anyone realize there's 2 grades of treated lumber? Cheap and not cheap? The only posts that last a long time in the ground are those round posts for cattle fencing. Otherwise, the ones we have last about 6-12 years. Usually 6. Or they get filled with these giant red and black ants. I used to think that posts would last longer here because it's sand. But it doesn't. About 30% of my posts for all the chicken pen building are rotted and held up by the wire. When it comes time to replace it, I will have to cut all the wire fencing off the posts to reuse it. I love recycling wire. But this time, pens will be tall enough not to stoop! I'm tired of hitting my head, LOL.

Does anyone ever think about what they would remodel into if they built over? I built all this myself so I could only do so much. I'll start a new thread for that!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> This place is rot city. The big box stores-anyone realize there's 2 grades of treated lumber? Cheap and not cheap? The only posts that last a long time in the ground are those round posts for cattle fencing. Otherwise, the ones we have last about 6-12 years. Usually 6. Or they get filled with these giant red and black ants. I used to think that posts would last longer here because it's sand. But it doesn't. About 30% of my posts for all the chicken pen building are rotted and held up by the wire. When it comes time to replace it, I will have to cut all the wire fencing off the posts to reuse it. I love recycling wire. But this time, pens will be tall enough not to stoop! I'm tired of hitting my head, LOL.
> 
> Does anyone ever think about what they would remodel into if they built over? I built all this myself so I could only do so much. I'll start a new thread for that!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> View attachment 29306
> View attachment 29300
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


AFTER

View attachment 29300


Not done yet, I have 2 more panels to go.[/QUOTE]

Do you see how thick the trees are in the back where the chickens are? Shade all day and a breeze later in the day.

Any veggie type seeds I can plant specifically for the chickens to demolish? Like grow them a garden and then remove the fence?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have to bend over when walking in my chicken pens. Zoning requires a 6' height. I'm 6' tall. I didnt take into account the 6" of sand I added. I bang my head all the time, some whoppers too OW!! Just call me knothead.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My chickens love tomatoes,corn and melons.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

are there veggies that are okay for them to eat the leaves?


----------

